# Sicilian: Curtigghiaro



## silver frog

Ho letto per caso questo termine in una discussione in rete. Mi piacerebbe sapere di più sul significato e le connotazioni di questo termine, e in quali dialetti è usato. Grazie.



> mi sa di bufala (...) forse qualcuno ha messo sta falsa notizia in giro per fare esprimere opinioni sull'argomento... gente strana e curtigghiara ce ne...


----------



## Necsus

Dovrebbe essere siciliano e venire da _curtigghio_, cioè _cortile_, quindi chi 'fa cortile': chi spettegola, chiacchiera, ama parlare e forse anche sparlare.


----------



## viaipi

Mi viene un dubbio....e se derivasse da _curtidd'_, cioè coltello, e quindi gente che "_taglia_", cioè che sparla? Ma non ho mai sentito _curtigghio_ come cortile, almeno in pugliese, in siciliano cortile si dice così?


----------



## Necsus

_Curtigghio_ o _curtigghiu_: vedi QUI.


----------



## viaipi

Necsus said:


> _Curtigghio_ o _curtigghiu_: vedi QUI.


 
Non posso che essere d'accordo, complimenti!


----------



## silver frog

Grazie a entrambi per le risposte. Quindi il senso è di "pettegolo", capisco. Basandomi sulla discussione dove ho letto questo termine, avevo pensato inizialmente potesse significare "spione" o qualcosa di simile. 

In genere, quando usato, è un termine scherzoso o denigratorio?


----------



## Necsus

Da quello che ho visto in rete direi che dipende dal contesto, può essere detto 'simpaticamente' come anche con valenza critica, ma più nel significato di qualcuno che 'sparla' degli altri, credo.
Per essere sicuri, aspetta il contributo di qualche sicliano doc.


----------



## alenaro

Sì, _'u curtigghiaru_ è colui il quale, come ha perfettamente spiegato Necsus, _fa chiacchiera da cortile, _cioè _sparla_ come potrebbe fare anche una comare di quartiere. In realtà _sparlare_ credo abbia soprattutto una connotazione negativa... nel senso di parlare dei fatti degli altri, anzichè dei propri. _Curtigghiaru_ secondo me non è necessariamente negativo, penso sostanzialmente ad una persona che passa molto tempo a parlare e fare domande, magari senza concludere molto.


----------

